# Gui Terminal server / support solution



## rootbert (May 17, 2019)

At the moment I am evaluating a solution for the infrastructure of our clients. Sadly I discovered that x2go server, which is a great piece of software, is not available for freebsd. We would have two use cases, mostly to get rid of teamviewer:
1.) As a support solution - e.g. the boss can use a vpn server to connect to his office and show her assistant various things: where data is to be found in libreoffice and assistence with various web tools.
2.) As a Terminal Server: clients with more users have a server in the office where they should login and use the applications provided.

To be honest: x2go serves well on other projects, but FreeBSD serves better as a platform (we would prefer to use it). To keep kosts low for  clients we tend not to use a virtualized linux, we prefer freebsd, maybe in a jail. VNC is really old technology and is slow (office is connected via slow connection to our vpn, and the boss may use mobile connection to connect to his office via our vpn server)

I know desktop computing is not the strong point of freebsd, but according to the Foundations goals that should change. Maybe due to lack of users noone has come up with a solution or an idea ( I wonder how project trident works with its customers), but I think this is one of the serious things for corporations who want to get rid of Microsoft Services/Software. Do you think writing a mail to them makes sense?

Maybe someone has experience in that area and can suggest something, maybe someone has some info if someone has maybe started porting and stopped or if anything in that direction has happened? Is there an alternative?


----------

